# What brand of camera do you use?



## Chase (May 16, 2003)

Just for fun, let's take a poll and get an idea of what everyone is using....


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 22, 2003)

I'm a little bit surprised that so far nobody has voted for Canon. That's not too say I'm a canon fan, I'm Pentax all the way. It just always seemed to me like Canon was one of the more popular brands. 
And ya, I do realize there have only been about 15 votes so far.


----------



## t h e J (May 26, 2003)

I'm a Nikon guy all the way, but I've never really used much else other than the occasional Canon and Pentax, and I have an old Minolta, but it's pretty neglected.  I just started using a Nikon, and never really wanted to change.

J


----------



## dlc (May 27, 2003)

I have a Minolta x370 and a Sigma SA 9.  Like both very much.  The Sigma has all the stuff the pros like and comfortable to hold.


----------



## MDowdey (May 27, 2003)

YEAH J!!!  Nikon is AWESOME!!!  way to go, i knew there were others... 8) 


md


----------



## manda (May 28, 2003)

i'm the only Canon fan eh?

I have an EOS 300


----------



## TwistMyArm (May 28, 2003)

Canon? Jees what's wrong with you?   Just kiddin' just kiddin'
I was gonna buy a canon this year, their nice camera's. 
Looks like we got all the major brands covered now.


----------



## acpixy (Jun 2, 2003)

anyone elce use fugi?


----------



## fisheye82 (Jun 3, 2003)

I use a Nikon FE, though I occasionally use a Canon EOS100QD. I also found my late grandfather's Praktica DTL3... In poor condition though, and it's hard to find out about this camera on the net. Could anyone help?


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 3, 2003)

I have an old Praktika sitting in my closet. Let me know if you find out anything.


----------



## RRose (Jun 3, 2003)

I just switched to digital.  Getting back into photography after a long and regreted absence.  I'm using a Sony DSC-S85,  4.1 megalpixel.  Finally starting to learn how to use it.  So far I love it.


----------



## leroys (Jun 12, 2003)

My favorite camera is the Nikon FM3a, I really like the classic all metal construction with brass top and bottom plates, Precision die cast center component and stainless steel lens mount. Leroy from Milwaukee


----------



## bdthom (Jun 12, 2003)

I currently use a Fuji MX600 digital camera but I&#8217;m starting to look around for a replacement. The ones that caught my eye are the Nikon coolpicts 5700 and the Olympus 750 UZ.
I started out with a Nikon 6006 but because I have Muscular Dystrophy lugging that camera with the lenses became to much of a hassle. If a company made a small digital with lens that were interchangeable I would look into that.


----------



## Chase (Jun 12, 2003)

I have to admit, the Olympus 750 UZ has really captured my interest. I'm going to have to look more into it and see if I can find room in my wallet for it!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 12, 2003)

man! im struggling to make a rent payment and you people are talking about the next camera to buy, i gotta get a new job.

md


----------



## magik (Jun 12, 2003)

got my first Nikon in 1977, it was a F2 plus a 135 nikkor,then the rot set in, i got a 24mm, 50mm,300mm, then a FE, then on a trip to the states i got a F4S, then i needed a couple of auto focus lenses, so it was an 85mm, and part exchanged the 300mm for a 300mm auto, and then a 500mm nikkor mirror lens..and a couple of weeks ago digital reared it's head and i got a D100 and one more lens a 24-85AF.ED zoom, that is it, the buying days are over. :roll:


----------



## Nikki (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm a complete newbie and just bought my first SLR a few weeks ago, a Minolta Dynax Maxxum 404si (stsi I think they are in the States). Obviously, I can't compare it to any other SLR's, but for me it has been great so far. Easy to use, light, comfortable to hold. I currently have a 28-80mm zoom lense which sits me for most purposes but I am hoping to get a 100-300mm for my birthday


----------



## mrsid99 (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm using an Olympus C-2040Z and prior to that I had a very good memory.
 For my next camera I'm torn between the Sony DSC-F717 or going the whole hog and getting a true digital SLR such as the Canon EOS -10D.


----------



## bdthom (Jun 22, 2003)

After looking at a lot of digi camera reviews I finally decided on one.
Today I picked up the pentax optio 550, So far after playing around with it for a few hours I am very impressed with all the features that crammed into its small size.  5 mega pixles a 5x optical zoom I also got a 256 SD card for it.
 now I just need the weather to break so I can get outside and take some pictures with it
Bruce


----------



## John A (Jun 25, 2003)

Over the years I have finished up with the following Nikon bodies 2xF801, an F601M, & an FM, with these Nikon lenses. A/F 70/210, 50mm 1.8 A/F, 35-70 A/F & 105 2.8 Micro Nikkor.

Also have a seldom used Mamiya 645j with 55mm lens ... ok for landscapes.

When my 35mm compact was stolen I replaced it with a Kodak DC3800 digital, quite ok for point & shoot record shots but a bit of a dinosaur compared to the latest digital cams ..... Only after 2 1/2 years too I might add.


----------



## e_ (Jun 29, 2003)

...i use the Nikon system and last year went 'retro-tech' - purchasing an FM3A (black body)

IMHO, Nikon engineers have hit a home run with this model

What a delight!



e_


----------



## ganimede77 (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey - so far only 6 votes for Canon???
Hmmm, lemme guess - all the Canon users are actually out taking photos?   

Me?: Canon AE-1 Program  :cyclops: 

Regards,
cHUCk in Melbourne


----------



## Armageddon Machine (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm using a Minolta Dimage 7 (5mp). I'm liking it a lot, really. It's a nice Camera to begin and stuff, at least I'm catching on with it. For just point and shoot I'm using an olympus d550, It's a 3mp model.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm using a pentax zx30.  I enjoy the camera, but if you're in the market.  DO NOT BUY the zx 60 which is what they have out now.  Its way too automatic, althought the zxm is nice


----------



## Darfion (Jul 2, 2003)

Olympus C 300 Which i bought last april. This is my first ever digital camera and i am very pleased with it. It has an array of tools even lets you chose the 'equivalent' film speed. Dave K, who has posted on here has the ultimate digital camera in the Canon E10. But he won't let me near it.  He's that mean he only breathes in. :roll:


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

I have 2 olympus om-1's  nice 1970 ish silver bodies.. tons of lenses. (135 my fav)

A thread mounted practica.. great for dangerous shots like in water or bad weather when you don't wanna risk your nice ones.

and i have a fuji fine pix 1300 digital.


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

Ohh.. i have some old 8 milimeter video cameras for doing skate videos  and a 4 x 5 Arca-Swiss monorail view camera (from college)


----------



## dlc (Jul 2, 2003)

I currently have three, and don't use any one of them enough.
Sigma SA9
Minolta x370s
Yashicamat 124G 
I need to click more shutter and less mouse.


----------



## dlc (Jul 2, 2003)

I currently have three, and don't use any one of them enough.
Sigma SA9
Minolta x370s
Yashicamat 124G 
I need to click more shutter and less mouse.


----------



## dlc (Jul 2, 2003)

I currently have three cameras and don't use any one of them enough.
I need to click more shutter and less mouse.

Sigma SA9
Minolta x370s
Yashicamat 124G


----------



## Laine (Jul 3, 2003)

I use a Chinon


----------



## Tsunami1981 (Jul 9, 2003)

I have the greatest husband in the world..  He sold his 1967 Camaro SS and bought me all new camera eqiupment for my 21st birthday last year.  I have yet to beat that birthday present.


----------



## Smith2688 (Jun 19, 2005)

Laine said:
			
		

> I use a Chinon



Me too!

Plus the others in my sig.


----------



## Eyecatcher (Jun 19, 2005)

I use three old Pentax.
2 ME super
1 ME

And maily prime lenses: 28mm, 50mm and 500mm (mirror)

Peter


----------



## EmergentFungus (Jun 19, 2005)

Canon all the way.


----------



## airgunr (Jun 19, 2005)

Nikon mostly, but I also use a Canon AE-1 and a Sony DSC-V1 digital (the wife's camera) sometimes.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 19, 2005)

These are the brands of my main users:

Hasselblad
Pentax
Graflex
Norita
Panon
Nikon
Canon
Ansco

EDIT:  Here are the models, you match to the brands.  

FM2n, 67II, 500c/m, AE-1, Super Graphic, 66, Titan 20, Widelux F6, 20D


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 19, 2005)

Canon's 300D
Canon A1
Zeiss ikon
Zenit TTL
Canon S1 IS


----------



## usayit (Jun 19, 2005)

If I could, I would vote for both Pentax and Canon.

I currently shoot with a 1v, and 10d with a nice array of lenses.  I also collect old screw and K-mount pentax slrs.  Of that collection, I have an black bodied ME and 2 spotmatics that still see use.  The ME is surprisingly light and compact.  I find it so satisfying to shoot with the ol'manuals.   If I started all over again in high school, I would've asked dad for a spotmatic.


----------



## LizM (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I USE Canon but I still prefer Pentax.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 19, 2005)

manda said:
			
		

> i'm the only Canon fan eh?
> 
> I have an EOS 300



Dont worry Manda, im here with yah...300V? or 300D? or neither?


----------



## KevinR (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey, I just tied up Nikon with Canon.

I use:

Nikon N90
Nikon FM2
Yashica TLR

I have used almost every manuel 35mm out there. I could name good and bad in just about all of them.


----------



## railman44 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm a little surprised looking at the poll.  I figured Canon would have it by quite a distance.  I'm a D70 convert from a line of manual Nikons.


----------



## DocFrankenstein (Jun 19, 2005)

railman44 said:
			
		

> I'm a little surprised looking at the poll. I figured Canon would have it by quite a distance. I'm a D70 convert from a line of manual Nikons.


It probably would in digital... but since it's both, I think nikon has better manual bodies than canon.


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 19, 2005)

Malachite and I have Canon, Nikon, Minolta, Yashica, Bronica, Polaroid, Crown Graphic, Olympus, Calumet, Holga and Rolleiflex. Most of the time I shoot Canon and he shoots Nikon. :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 20, 2005)

acpixy said:
			
		

> anyone elce use fugi?



I'm with Fuji... with my cute Fuji s5000


----------



## santino (Jun 20, 2005)

Hasselblad
Voigtländer
Praktica/Pentacon


----------



## lazarus219 (Jun 20, 2005)

Another fuji user- S5500,
maybe not the best but its sutiing me fine


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2005)

Nikon
Zeiss
 Voigtländer
Contax
Pentax

in no particular order!


----------



## photong (Jun 20, 2005)

I have a Canon AE1 and A1. I haven't used the A1. I like the AE1 to DEATH!  I have a mini digi that's a Fuji, and I love that camera too. but it's a mini digi so it's hard to love it to death.


----------



## kelox (Jun 20, 2005)

I seem to be the only Minolta fan here voicing an opinion. Been shooting with a diMage Z1 for the last 9 months, and just got a Maxxum 7D. Before then, I was using whatever I could get my hands on. When I was younger, my aunt had a Minolta(don't know which one) and she would always let me use it whenever I wanted. She is the best, and that has kind of swayed me towards Minolta ever since. I do have friends with a D70, one with a D100, and one with a 300D. They are all very good cameras, and I am not sure which I would have picked if I couldn't get the 7D-they are all that good-;ust my 2 cents worth.


----------



## 303villain (Jun 20, 2005)

ive got a pentax km that i use on a daily basis, and also a wee lil hp r707 that i carry with me everywhere i go.  ive got a nikon n65(first camera) thats about 5 years old that i use from time to time.  next=d70


----------



## sfaribault (Jun 20, 2005)

Nikon D70 for me....

Steve :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh yeah, I felt I should point out that I only use *PROFESSIONAL *labelled cameras.


----------



## westman (Jun 21, 2005)

Nikon 

from the day i begin to take photos , i use Nikon ^.^


----------



## kilifila66 (Jun 22, 2005)

1965 Pentax Spotmatic, mmmmm film is good.  When I stop being poor it shall be a Nikon d70 and the Spotmatic, the best of both worlds in my eye.


----------



## errant_star (Jun 22, 2005)

A relatively new 20d for me and so far I'm loving it but it's given me a lot more to learn as well ... coming from a digital olympus c4000z and before that the pentax k2 :mrgreen:


----------



## binglemybongle (Jun 23, 2005)

Canon T70 because im poor but love it. Had it for 15 years and its never done me wrong.

Does anyone else use a T70?

I rarely here of anyone using abything except EOS if they use canon at all.


----------



## bluesaphyer (Jun 23, 2005)

Ummm, I'm not sure what happened! I selected Canon and then clicked the Vote Now button, but it put my vote for "I can't afford a camera"!  Is it possible to change my vote?

-Julie


----------



## Stewart B (Jun 24, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> Canon T70 because im poor but love it. Had it for 15 years and its never done me wrong.
> 
> Does anyone else use a T70?
> 
> I rarely here of anyone using abything except EOS if they use canon at all.


 
The T70 is a classic canon camera
I used one briefly before buying a EOS 1
I currently Use a 1V and think canon make the best cameras


----------



## Mansi (Jun 24, 2005)

i use canon and nikon.. so where do i vote?


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 24, 2005)

I currently use a Canon Powershot S45 - a fine little camera in its own right and i'm stepping upto an EOS 350D

My friend i'm chatting to on MSN uses a, EOS 1D MkII.


----------



## Mansi (Jun 24, 2005)

you'll enjoy the 350 xmetal!!! it's good stuff ! :mrgreen:  i just got one.. and it's pretty neat


----------



## erniehatt (Jun 27, 2005)

I feel somewhat behind the times and a bit inadequate here, I use a Sony DSCf717, but I do have the occasional use of a pentax Dis. Ernie


----------



## Meysha (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok So do I win the prize for using the crappiest digital camera on the forum????

I use a Konica Minolta X20.... with it's huge 2MP capacity! Woo hooo.... *thunderous applause for Vicky and her **** camera*

Nice to see another minolta user there kelox. They're a cute little camera aren't they. Though yours is better than mine. *sob* I carry mine with me all the time coz it's so tiny. Takes alright photos, but it's buggering up now. It scrambles all the data sometimes and I end up with really weird pics, I'll post some in bloopers when I get home. It's gonna die soon, just like my sisters did a few weeks ago. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## indiephoto (Sep 27, 2007)

canon


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 27, 2007)

OMG .. this old thread been dug up again  

I miss multiple choices..


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 27, 2007)

No, I didn't take the picture. 

...and I voted "other" - Leica and Epson!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2007)

Working - 6 Canon, 2 Rollei, 1 Hassy, 2 Hogla, 2 Voigtlander, 1 Speedgraph and other


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> ...and I voted "other" - Leica and Epson!



how do you like the Epson, I found a dealer in Japen with new old stock of the Epson for 2200 USD


----------



## Buszaj (Sep 27, 2007)

damn you lucky ppl with you SLRs! I wish I had one. Right now we just can't really buy one. But if I were to get one, it would be Canon. My P&S will suffice for now.


----------



## Don Simon (Sep 27, 2007)

I will answer a question with a question.

A question for Mr. Indiephoto.

The question being...

*Why? *


----------



## CPayton (Sep 27, 2007)

Pentax K100D and a Canon PowerShot A80 that I still use on occasion.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 27, 2007)

It's astounding, time is fleeting
Madness takes its toll
But listen closely, not for very much longer
I've got to keep control

I remember doing the Time Warp
Drinking those moments when
The blackness would hit me and the void would be calling
Let's do the time warp again...
Let's do the time warp again!


----------



## usayit (Sep 27, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> how do you like the Epson, I found a dealer in Japen with new old stock of the Epson for 2200 USD



LOVE IT!!!

Sorry.. I had to chime in.. as far as I know Iron and I are the only ones on this forum that use one.  

BTW.. You missed it when they were going for $1400 about a year ago.. direct from Epson (refurb)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2007)

usayit said:


> LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Sorry.. I had to chime in.. as far as I know Iron and I are the only ones on this forum that use one.
> 
> BTW.. You missed it when they were going for $1400 about a year ago.. direct from Epson (refurb)


 
Wow that was a good price, Im a little afraid that I would be disappoint with the Epson, because it seem like a step backward from my 1D MIIn


----------



## usayit (Sep 27, 2007)

If you have never shot with a rangefinder, dropping $1400-2200 isn't the best way to try out....  

Please don't say its a step backwards.  I shoot with a 1D MarkII as well and there are somethings that the Epson (or a rangefinder in general) can do that the 1D (or any SLR) can't.. won't.   

For one.. I find much more enjoyment out of it...  Paired with the Noctilux it is a low-light king.

Either way.. us rangefinder folk seem to be a rare breed these days...   Iron is even more rare.. he shoots with an M8 and an Epson.

Yeh.. when I got news of the $1400 offering, Epson was releasing them in small batches.  A whole bunch of us were frantically trying to get in on the deal.  I was literally checking their website every other hour with my CC number in hand.  Finally got my order in twice...  once was late at night which got cancelled by Epson due to lack of availability..  the next was that next morning (6am).  I like to think I earned mine at that price...


----------



## table1349 (Sep 27, 2007)

Tsunami1981 said:


> I have the greatest husband in the world..  He sold his 1967 Camaro SS and bought me all new camera eqiupment for my 21st birthday last year.  I have yet to beat that birthday present.



As Sergeant at Arm for the American Chapter of the Male Species Club I here by do revoke your husband's life time membership to the Male Species Club for selling a 1967 Camaro SS with out the required hardship clause for the need of alcohol or sex.  To do so otherwise is at least considered sedition if not out right treason. :lmao::lmao:

Seriously, I hope you got lots of good equipment for it, including a studio. 


As for my choice of equipment, I'm partial to the equipment that I have now.:razz:


----------



## Sideburns (Sep 27, 2007)

YAY!  Canon is winning!

Not that I care, I'm just posting to say that I love Canon.  Everything else is cool too, but I don't have the money to invest in 3 or 4 different systems.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 27, 2007)

usayit said:


> If you have never shot with a rangefinder, dropping $1400-2200 isn't the best way to try out....





usayit said:


> Please don't say its a step backwards. I shoot with a 1D MarkII as well and there are somethings that the Epson (or a rangefinder in general) can do that the 1D (or any SLR) can't.. won't.
> 
> For one.. I find much more enjoyment out of it... Paired with the Noctilux it is a low-light king.---


One of the 6 Canons is a nearly cosmetically mint 1959 Canon IV EP that I got from Mitica. I like it size and weight but the shutter tends to stick when it not used. So each time before load it, you have to work the shutter free and shot the whole roll. Already have the 25mm & 90mm Cosina-Voigtlander lenses so I&#8217;ve been thinking about getting one of the Voigtlander film bodies, and adding the Epson or Leica that would make a very nice travel setup

But it&#8217;s hard for me to justifying getting a whole different setup, because that would make the third complete setups for me, already have a full set of lenses for both EOS and FD, camera budget wise I should not think about it for 1 to 2 years, but it would make a nice package for the Germany meet up, getting the 5D or its replacement would likely would make more sense

The reason I think that it would be a step back, is because of the different I saw going from the 10D to 1D MIIn, 6mp/1.6 crop to 8mp/1.3crop seems a 100 time better


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

GAS = Gear Acquisition Syndrome. 

I love my Rangefinders, and I love digital. 

The discipline inherent to shooting RFs is very different. There is definitely an aspect of it that is somewhat anachronistic. Think of it a little like adding complexity to something that needs refreshing - like telemark skiing, for instance. 

Rangefinders take you back to a more classic way of shooting - all manual, with primes - that actually makes life a little easier once you're back in the groove. I find I ultimately spend _less _time thinking about the mechanical aspects, and _more _about composition and the image per se. Both the R-D1 and the M8 have an Aperture Priority mode, and then all you need worry about is focus. And if you're shooting in the street at f/8, everything more than 5 feet away will be in focus anyway, so all you do it bring up the camera, take your picture, and move on. 

Also, because you can't just "fire away" with an RF, I find that I come home with a lot less shots... but a lot more keepers. 

It's really quite simple: if you want to shoot people, a high-end SLR with a fancy lens is like pointing a gun at a person. A small Rangefinder looks to many people like a Point-and-Shoot. You can go places and shoot things you'd never have access to with a big SLR, no matter how self-confident you are.

There's also a question of equipment fetishism - at least in my case. For instance, the R-D1 has a manul lever for cocking the shutter after each shot. I absolutely LOVE that.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh, and in terms of pixel count and all that, yeah, the Epson R-D1 is step back - but it has a B&W preview mode even when shooting RAW. 

The Leica M8 would be a step forward. But it's a $5,000 step, and that's before you've bought a lens...

I paid about $2,300 for my Epson, but it came with three Voigtlaender lenses (28mm Skopar f/3.5, 35mm Ultron f/1.7, and 50mm Nokton f/1.5), as well as a Luigi half-case.

You may go ga-ga over Luigi's work here: Not the prettiest site, but GREAT cases. True craftsmanship, just like a good RF.


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 28, 2007)

I use a canon 30D


----------



## Deimodius (Sep 28, 2007)

I am not allowed to vote in the poll. :-(

My cameras (that I actually use, i have others in my "collection")
1. Olympus E-500 dSLR
2. Nikon 5000 Pro-sumer digital
3. Practika Nova 1b (film SLR)
4. Pentax ME Super (film SLR)

At work I use a Nikon d70s dSLR


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Sep 28, 2007)

Pentax K10D and Pentax K1000.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2007)

Jeff Canes said:


> Already have the 25mm & 90mm Cosina-Voigtlander lenses so I&#8217;ve been thinking about getting one of the Voigtlander film bodies, and adding the Epson or Leica that would make a very nice travel setup



The Epson has 3 frame lines, 28, 50, and 35.  So using the 25mm would require a bit of an estimation using the 28mm framelines.  As for the 90mm, not only would you have to estimate (or use a cold shoe viewfinder) you would also be pushing the accuracy because of the short base length of the R-D1 finder.  



> But it&#8217;s hard for me to justifying getting a whole different setup, because that would make the third complete setups for me, already have a full set of lenses for both EOS and FD, camera budget wise I should not think about it for 1 to 2 years, but it would make a nice package for the Germany meet up, getting the 5D or its replacement would likely would make more sense



Ah thats ok!    Part of the fun (assuming funding is not an issue).  I"ve got a system of Pentax 67, Pentax 645, Asahi Pentax 35mm, Canon FD, Canon EOS, and Leica(Epson).  Even some even older cameras that really don't see use (some probably not working).  Yeh.. I know.. I'm hopeless. 



> The reason I think that it would be a step back, is because of the different I saw going from the 10D to 1D MIIn, 6mp/1.6 crop to 8mp/1.3crop seems a 100 time better




Ah.. now I understand by what you mean "step back".  For me, I consider it more of a different "tool" to enjoy.  Asking me which is better an R-D1 or my Canon SLR is like asking me to choose between a '57 vette or a '06 vette. 

Oh btw... the difference between a 6mp/1.6 crop (10D), 6mp/1.5 crop (R-D1) and 8mp/1.3 (1D MII) is very small.  All three are essentially equal in terms of pixel density.   What places the 1DMII in a unique spot is the wonderful technology (06 vette) incorporated seemlessly.  What places the Epson R-D1 in a unique spot is the LACK of technology (57 vette).. a classic design.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

May I provide the following gratuitous image to help along the '57 analogy (keeping in mind that this is a 2004 digital camera...)

Epson R-D1 with 21mm f/3.5 Skopar lens, and external Viewfinder... dressed in a black leather Luigi Half-Case...

Go on, tell me you _don't_ want one


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey.. Iron...

I've been meaning to PM you.. I could have sworn you already had a Leica 28mm ... if so, let me know if you are looking to sell that Skopar.  I'd be first in line.

I have to say.... 
When you decided to purchase that R-D1 after owning an M8 for several months I kinda expected you to come back disappointed.  Nice to know that the R-D1 holds up under the expectations of an M8 owner.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

Uh, actually that's f/4, sorry.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

I will let you know once I've worked with it for a while. Right now I've got a religious divide - Voigtlaenders on the R-D1, Leicas on the M8. I also own a 35mm Nokton f/1.2 - the Noctilux of Voigtlaenders...

I don't know what it is, but I've completely drunk the Kool-Aid on dRF cameras. I love the R-D1. The only analogy I can think of is that I used to own a really high-end high-performance late-model car. I never felt totally comfortable driving it, even felt a little bit like an imposter. I also owned a slightly more common (but still very nice) car, and I ended up enjoying it more at times. I just wasn't as nervous parking it, for instance. 

It's a little like that - at times the M8 feels like a Ferrari 360, but the Epson is just like a 911. I'm less self-conscious in how I handle it. I always feel like I have to get the perfectly exposed image with the M8. Screw it, I'll just toss the R-D1 on a seat next to me, whereas I gently place the M8. I'll over-expose, I'll fire away... 

Of course, the R-D1 is actually a little more sensitive and fragile than the solid-as-steel M8... LOL


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

I need to fix my profile, here's the list:

Leica M8
Elmarit 28mm f/2.8 ASPH 
Summilux 35mm f/1.4 ASPH
Noctilux 50mm f/1.0

Epson R-D1
Skopar 28mm f/3.5
Ultron 35mm f/1.7
Nokton 35mm f/1.2
Nokton 50mm f/1.5


----------



## |)\/8 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the BEST (affordable) brand, , CANON!


----------



## ZedU54 (Sep 28, 2007)

...well, I can't vote on the poll (not enough posts yet), but I'll put in a word for Minolta, since that's what I have...I'm liking my Maxxums so far...


----------



## subimatt (Sep 28, 2007)

Canon for me.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 28, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> ...
> Leica M8
> ...



Is that a camera or a text message from a hooker?

Best,
Helen

PS I think that my camera says Leica on it as well. Is that a good brand?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Sep 28, 2007)

Helen B said:


> Is that a camera or a text message from a hooker?


LOL, thanks for that one, I think it's going to be sig file at the Leica forums...

I think it's the best brand in the world, but then again I'm the kind of doofus who _would _think that...


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Sep 29, 2007)

|)\/8 said:


> I use the BEST (affordable) brand, , CANON!


 

lol, the best? Even in the affordable market that is highly debatable.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 29, 2007)

Iron Flatline said:


> LOL, thanks for that one, I think it's going to be sig file at the Leica forums...



I was torn between 'hooker' and 'dating agency'.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Maxx640 (Sep 29, 2007)

Nikon in force for there indestructability!


----------



## chris_arnet (Sep 30, 2007)

Canon T50
Canon T60
Canon 300D
Canon 20D

i use nikon.

canon all the way. did anybody know that canon used to make calculators?!?! i saw one at work the other day. why is canon last on the poll? trying to say something? lol.


----------



## TLTownsend (Sep 30, 2007)

Nikon user here.  Simply because the way it fit my hands.


----------



## Battou (Sep 30, 2007)

My primary is a Canon, my back up is a Digital Kodak but that will be replaced soon with another analog SLR putting it into the third string.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 30, 2007)

Nikon.

My first film SLR was a Pentax but had some misfortune on a horseback riding trip.  Went with a Canon for replacement but got to the point of hardly ever bringing it out, still have it though.  When I went digital my plan was to go with Canon again because of already having a couple of lenses.  That was until I played with Nikon a bit.  It just felt better for me.


----------



## chris_arnet (Sep 30, 2007)

kundalini said:


> Nikon.
> 
> My first film SLR was a Pentax but had some misfortune on a horseback riding trip. Went with a Canon for replacement but got to the point of hardly ever bringing it out, still have it though. When I went digital my plan was to go with Canon again because of already having a couple of lenses. That was until I played with Nikon a bit. It just felt better for me.


 
i went with canon because i alredy had leses too. then i found out that the lense threads were different because when i got my 300D i knew nothing about photography and was rather dissapointed. but i love canon so now i have a 20D and love it.


----------



## itoncool (Sep 30, 2007)

F3, F4, F5 & D200 all Nikon!

And, I just got an M6 few months ago, first time I was just curious with my friend's pictures, but after I use it myself I'm starting to enjoy using a rangefinder (Leica M)... Now, I'm planning to add a couple of lenses in my rangefinder arsenal. Hm... I can see I'm getting poorer each day . (Now is too late, I wish I've never tried it )


----------



## ces (Oct 1, 2007)

NIKOND40!
All the way, I still have an old AF40 film that takes exceptional pics, and I use it as a backup when needed. Ihave always been a fan of Nikon, and the D40 has that classic all metal fram and takes awesome pics. Im still getting used to it, its functions, but so far, Im glad I bought it, I have the Nikon DX 18-55mm lens to boot and that makes it even sweeter:thumbup:.


----------



## Nikon Nick (Oct 2, 2007)

Nikon. 

I used to use Pentax when I used film, but when I decided to go digital, Pentax just wasn't keeping up (as they are now). So, I switched to Nikon, and I couldn't be happier. I love it so much, that in college they called my Nikon Nick. xD


----------



## Tayfun (Nov 21, 2007)

PENTAX K10D Forever


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow, it was for me more fun to see where these camera owners were from rather than what they use... lol.

We are quite the diverse group, aren't we?


----------



## Antithesis (Nov 22, 2007)

I currently have four camera's. They kinda just keep coming. I have:

Nikon d80
Nikon FA-20 (Hand-me-down, awesome camera)
Hasselblad 500 EL/M (Early christmas present from my wonderful mom, hooray! Needs a lens though.)
My holga!


----------



## blatalllic (Nov 22, 2007)

I use a Olympus E500..

First camera, so I cant compare it to another...Next brand I'll go with Nikon or Canon...


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 22, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> Wow, it was for me more fun to see where these camera owners were from rather than what they use... lol.
> 
> We are quite the diverse group, aren't we?



yes we are indeed .. and I consider this a good thing


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

Muaz said:


> Hi, *This post of   mine is very knowledgable* and may enhance the information of the viewers ,   however I would like some specific information for myself. If someone can   help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,



I have no clue what you are trying to say.

Is it that you have a specific question and you do not dare to ask in public? If someone can help, really depends on your question. I doubt anyone will send you a PM if he does not know what the question will be about.

Just start a new thread with a more or less specific question.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 23, 2007)

My information was definitely enhanced by that knowledgeable post... 

I wonder if it's another example of 'surrealist spam' 
Oh wait no, he has links to a bunch of companies in his sig; it's just regular spam


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 23, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Oh wait no, he has links to a bunch of companies in his sig; it's just regular spam



didn't see those... you are probably right.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 23, 2007)

Apparently the mods thought so too 

The one good thing about spam is, we get to spam talking about it and boost our post counts


----------



## SwEetAbbOttMeOHmy (Nov 24, 2007)

Nikon user myself haven't used anything else.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 24, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Apparently the mods thought so too
> 
> The one good thing about spam is, we get to spam talking about it and boost our post counts



that is why i hire all the spammers to come to this forum


----------



## cameramike (Nov 24, 2007)

looks like the canon people have spoken  itd be interesting to see through out the entire board who wins, canon or nikon


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 24, 2007)

It would definately mean something if it was the camera that took the pctures... but fact is, its not... it is the person behind the camera.  

What I a trying to say is... camera type is not important... knowing how to use it to it's highest potential... is.


----------



## jon_k (Nov 24, 2007)

Olympus and Konica film bodies. Olympus digital body.

Not sure why people like their brands so much, as if one brand takes better photos then others.:goodvibe:


----------



## skieur (Nov 25, 2007)

Minolta and Sony


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 25, 2007)

I use a canon, I always have.. think i always will


----------



## Tayfun (Nov 27, 2007)

I am a Pentax user but I am surprised by Olympus. I thought that Olympus was more popular. I have a compact Olympus and like it very much for daily purpose. Zuiko lenses are said to be better quality than the other lenses.:er:


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 28, 2007)

Too funny.  I voted in this thread some time ago and here it is again.  Voted other but don't think I ever listed what cameras I use so here's the list.

Digital - Fuji 
Film - Minolta, Polaroid & Holga

But I&#8217;m currently looking for a new digital. Not sure if I&#8217;ll stay with a brand I already have or try something new. Probably something new.


----------



## Genevieve Marchand (Nov 29, 2007)

I've been using Nikon for years... I still own an old FE but I'm really impressed with my D80.


----------



## doenoe (Nov 29, 2007)

I started with a fuji finepix, but now i got a Canon 350D.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 17, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## v1001 (Jul 17, 2008)

Pentax k10D

I also have a cannon point and shoot that I'm very happy with. My first choice for a DSLR was cannon but after doing research the pentax was the way to go. I'm really surprised pentax hasn't gotten more recognition.


----------



## Mike30D (Jul 17, 2008)

Canon.  Started out with a Minolta film camera, then Minolta fell waaay behind in the digital race and I'd had enough of waiting and waiting on Minolta so that's when I said "buh bye".  Which is fine because Minolta ended up going "buh bye" also.  I'm glad I did make the switch because I'd rather have a camera made by a camera company then a camera made by a electronics company (Sony)


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 17, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> BUMP


 Why?


----------



## Joves (Jul 17, 2008)

Another Nikonian here.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

it lives again!

canon user here - my sister was already shooting with a 400D though I have not even seen it at the time - and when I was in the shop the canon felt right - I don't have giants hands


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 18, 2008)

Jeff Canes said:


> Why?


I never voted and I think its a good idea to keep it going. WHy stop it?


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 18, 2008)

I clicked Minolta cus that's what I'm posting pictures from but I have in the past and will in the future owned many different makes. 

The poll needs to be multiple vote IMO.


----------



## elemental (Jul 18, 2008)

Pentax digital and Ricoh film, but Ricoh didn't make the list.


----------



## srespiral (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi.
I am the last ThePhoto Fun registered user.....pleased to meet you!
I am SrEspiral from Barcelona, Spain and I would like to tell you what cameras I use usually:

-Nikon D300
-Nikon D1H
-Nikon D70
-Nikon F80
-Nikon 4004s
-Voigtlander Vito Automatic I

...yes....I am a Nikon supporter... 
I was working with some other...but I falled in love when I had my first Nikon....


----------



## Overread (Oct 6, 2008)

You know its strange - I just looked through the lists of people that voted for Canon and Nikon and noticed that I know far more Canon users than Nikon users! I think this goes to show that Canon are still popular with the wildlifers (since that is where I hang out most ) 
*expects 20 nikon wildlife shooters to now appear *


----------



## JerryPH (Oct 6, 2008)

The only wildlife I enjoy shooting is female, walks on 2 legs, measures 38-24-36 and is either blond or redhead... but I do use a Nikon!


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 6, 2008)

Nikon, about 35 and counting. lol First one, a Photomic FTn 39 years ago. Currently using D3, D300 and 2 D1X's for backup. Shoot wildlife (2ndof 20 ) kids, pets, live bands, anything that we can make a dime or two on.


----------



## Battou (Oct 6, 2008)

I shoot Wildlife...I shoot Howitzers








I think I need a bigger gun though.


----------



## Double H (Oct 6, 2008)

Fuji S5 Pro for me!


----------



## McQueen278 (Oct 6, 2008)

Battou said:


> I shoot Wildlife...I shoot Howitzers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAM!


----------



## Alex_B (Oct 6, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> The only wildlife I enjoy shooting is female, walks on 2 legs, measures 38-24-36 *and is either blond or redhead*... but I do use a Nikon!



You cannot remember ???


----------



## Lyncca (Oct 6, 2008)

My husband bought me Nikon, so I shoot Nikon.  Now, 5 lenses later, I will probably always shoot Nikon.  That doesn't mean others aren't great, but I don't plan to change systems at this point, especially when I LOVE Nikon (and I'm more than 2/3 to saving for the D300! W00t!)


----------



## F1addict (Oct 6, 2008)

mostly I use my Canon P&S but I also have a Minolta X-370 film SLR that I use sometimes.
And when I get the money I'm going to buy a Sony A300 and then probably stick with Sony for a long time after that.


----------



## matt-l (Oct 6, 2008)

Canon


----------



## GeneralBenson (Oct 6, 2008)

Wooo pentax.  3rd place!


----------



## Jon0807 (Oct 6, 2008)

Canon for me!  I played with quite a few cameras and overall I liked the feel and controls of the 40D the best


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 6, 2008)

prodigy2k7 said:


> I never voted and I think its a good idea to keep it going. WHy stop it?


Because the thread is from 2003, that like 5 years dude


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 6, 2008)

Come on Nikon You can do it
only down by alittle


----------



## Battou (Oct 6, 2008)

McQueen278 said:


> BAM!



lol, yeah the recoil on the black one is a doozie


----------



## G. Ike (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a Canon AE-1 and a Fuji S700. I really wish I had the patience to get film developed before I can see my shots for the AE-1, it's a great camera. I like the convenience of the digital camera. Could there be a DSLR in my near future? Probably not on my budget, but I would love to have one.


----------



## Battou (Oct 6, 2008)

G. Ike said:


> I have a Canon AE-1 and a Fuji S700. I really wish I had the patience to get film developed before I can see my shots for the AE-1, it's a great camera. I like the convenience of the digital camera. Could there be a DSLR in my near future? Probably not on my budget, but I would love to have one.



That AE-1 is a sound camera, I have one and reasently bought one for my GF. Develop that patients, you will be glad you did.


----------



## bhop (Oct 7, 2008)

I voted Nikon because I have more of them (F100, FE, D70), but I also use, on a regular basis, Canon (Canonet QL-17), Yashica Electro 35, and Holga

I also own, but don't really use anymore, a couple Pentax's.. (K1000, ZX-M) and a Ricoh KR-10M that I used in college photo classes.


----------



## Jim Benton (Oct 7, 2008)

Since I can't vote I'll say here: A Canon.


----------



## A_ADAMS (Oct 7, 2008)

I cant vote either... I have a Canon!!


----------



## skieur (Oct 7, 2008)

The poll is useless for those like myself who use several brands of cameras.

skieur


----------



## pasteofanchovie (Oct 8, 2008)

Minolta X-700 50mm f/1.7, 80-200mm f/3.5-22
Nikon FG 28mm f/2.8, 100mm f/2.8
Canon Powershot G9


----------



## Helen B (Oct 8, 2008)

Aaton, today.


----------



## oliver&sophie (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm a Canon girl.


----------



## Crazydad (Oct 12, 2008)

Nikon D60 and used to have a Nikon 6006


----------



## mrb7 (Oct 12, 2008)

G. Ike said:


> I have a Canon AE-1 and a Fuji S700. I really wish I had the patience to get film developed before I can see my shots for the AE-1, it's a great camera. I like the convenience of the digital camera. Could there be a DSLR in my near future? Probably not on my budget, but I would love to have one.



Just develop them yourself. If you stick with B&W in the AE-1 (B&W film is on the shelf at CVS pharmacy) it's insanely simple, far easier to learn than riding a bicycle, and you can do it in the bathroom with stuff that stores in a large shoebox. Color is a bit tougher, but certainly not all that hard. (But don't *START* trying to develop color.)

After the film is dry, let it hang overnight, just stick it in a scanner if you don't want to make traditional prints. (Yea, *THAT* takes a lot of room and is a pain to learn.) You can shoot two rolls of B&W in an afternoon, develop them that night, and have them scanned after the film is dry the next morning. If you're really into photoshop, think of them as the ultimate paint by number set.

Is it as convenient as digital? No, of course not. Is it better? No, it's different. (After all, it's stupid to ask if cheesecake is better than meatloaf. Just because they're both food doesn't mean they are in the same category. Same with digital and film, just because they both take pictures doesn't mean they compare straightforwardly. After all, drawing pencils and drafting paper makes pictures, too.)

MB


----------



## Battou (Oct 12, 2008)

mrb7 said:


> Is it as convenient as digital? No, of course not. Is it better? No, it's different. (After all, it's stupid to ask if cheesecake is better than meatloaf. Just because they're both food doesn't mean they are in the same category. Same with digital and film, just because they both take pictures doesn't mean they compare straightforwardly. After all, drawing pencils and drafting paper makes pictures, too.)
> 
> MB



:lmao: That has to be the coolest anology I've ever seen. :thumbup:


----------



## Unreal Tuner (Oct 22, 2008)

Panasonic for me, its in my sig.  Anybody else use Panasonic?


----------

